# Irresponsible/Ignorant Dog Owners



## Karin.L (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone 
So this is a bit of a rant about a friend of mine, whos's lack of knowledge constantly endangers her 4 dogs, and never listens when someone tries to tell her different. It really bugs and worries me.
The latest conversation that made me want to tear my hair out.
Her-"Yeah, she (newest dog, just under 1 year old) had a seizure like thing yesterday and i'm so scared!"
Me- "Oh my gosh! Did you take her to the vet?"
Her- "No, because we know she has a heart problem, and they wont be able to do anything about it anyways"
Me- "Oh... Okay..."
Her- "The others have been acting weird- pooping on beds and its diarrhea and stuff, so thats weird"
Me- "Well have they eaten anything weird?"
Her- "They got bones the other night"
Me- "What kind of bones..."
Her- "Pork ones"
Me- "They were raw... Right..."
Her- "No, but we always feed them that, and sometimes chicken bones too!"
After this we talked about what they and the breeder had agreed on, and she said the breeder promised them that if the dog had health problems they could send her back... To be used for breeding... (Why would you ever buy a dog from a breeder like that!!)
Add to that, not clipping her dogs claws, so they curl ("They don't like it because they're not used to it")
Not walking her dogs ("They're too old")
When shown the restrictive *laws* about the breed she has, has a very "well I would never muzzle my dog, she would never do anything, and its just mean" attitude. (The dog is quite friendly- but why would you risk it?)
Feeding really low quality food ("Well its what they always eat")
Having a dog with a diagnosed hip problem who's about 7 kg overweight, and not doing anything about it.
The list goes on... And its especially sad as she isn't doing it out of malice, but simply out of... Well not ignorance but sort of. And theres a very 'shoulder shrugging' attitude when anyone (including the vet!) suggests a different practice.
Anyways, sorry about the rant, just needed to vent, and there aren't a lot of dog people here so 
Thank you!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Geez that is just sad. Why does it seem there is no way to get something through a person's head?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

After your friend said the bones weren't raw, I stopped reading.. Some people...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yikes! i feel so very sorry for those dogs  and i can imagien how frustrating it is for YOU to even talk to those people i would be ripping my hair out and screaming in there faces and have a permenant nervous twitch in my eyes if i were in that postition


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Some people just suck. All you can do is keep nagging and eventually there will be some sort of emergency medical problem related to her lack of care that hopefully opens her eyes.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh, I can't even have convos with ppl like this.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Girl I work with has a husky puppy (he's about a year old now). He's not neutered, hasn't had any shots or seen a vet yet, is not on any heartworm/tick meds and spends all day tied out to a tree on a 50 foot line. He spends his nights sleeping on the outside porch....even the frigid New England winters and hot summers. He's outside 24/7.
Her reason: He's too crazy when I bring him in the house and he pees on the floor.

I hate her.


----------



## Kris and Francis (Jun 6, 2013)

I think my neighbor is a top contender for ignorant dog owner of the year!
I recently built a gate so our pugs could play outside together, he texts me while i am out one day, and wants to know if he can let my dog out to play. I said yes. 
He texts me 20 minutes later "is it normal for your dog to be grunting?"
I hurried home. Poor Francis couldnt breathe and could barely walk.
"she must have been very hungry, she ate a whole bowl of dog food!" He says, obviously proud of himself.
I had just fed Francis her breakfast (as in a whole meal, no food till dinner) and he fed her about an additional two cups of his "organic" dogfood (i saw the bag, Beneful is hardly healthy or organic!) 
I take her inside. Shes whining and not breathing well. She poops her normal poop that night, followed by a softball sized mass of diahrea. The runny poop gets progressively worse over 3 days and i took her to the Vet.
I explained what happened, the Vet checked for parasites first, none, and tells me Francis'es good bacteria levels are dangerously low, the bad bacteria dangerously high, the massive dose of crappy dog food had really upset her bacterial flora. I thought it was just crappy dogfood, didnt realize it could do that!
Francis wasnt going to get better without stomach medicine and antibiotics.
The neighbor first blamed parasites. Then the dog spot repair i had used two months previous. Then it was the grass she ate, then it was that no good rotten dogpark, on and on. His story changed to state that he had actually fed her the PREVIOUS DAY (huh?) And only just an eighth of a cup or so (that swelled to a softball?)
Then he attacked my dog parenting and calls me a punk. Im the one whos out $250 in cash to the Vet, why is he mad, right? 
He tells his version of a (sorta) recent parasite outbreak at one of those awful dogparks 20 miles away (2 dogs sick turned into 26 dead) and warns me that my dog has parasites.
He also told me she has fleas (the vet found none, he looked on my insistence) 
His dog, Fat Mandy, is almost 30 pounds, can barely walk or breathe, and chews 
on rocks in the yard because she doesnt have a ball to chew on! She has fractured teeth and continues to chew rocks while laying outside, too fat to move at all.
Today he says "did they find out what kind of parasite got your dog?"
"no parasites," i said "just overfed and a bad reaction to a new food"
That really set him off. It had to be the grass she ate! Dont I know? GRASS IS POISONOUS TO DOGS! (i am not making this up) and just to make sure, i googled "dog eating grass" and none of the first ten articles say grass is poisonous to dogs, they sell pet grass at the pet store!
He claims pugs live 8 to 10 years, and all the books say 12 to 15, even up to 18. His pugs have all died early from being massively overfed! A shame. 
I won't allow anybody to babysit Francis again, it was the 1st and only time, less than an hr, and she came pretty close to passing away without medical attention. 
Ignorant dog owners can strike in seconds, they are ignorant and CHOSE TO REMAIN IGNORANT by not looking up the garbage "info" that they spew. Beware of Ignorant Dog Owners, it could cost your pets life. I am just grateful poor Francis is still alive!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Kris and Francis, that's terrible! I don't allow my dogs to be watched by anyone other than those I have a lot of trust in so, congratulations! You have probably just become as picky about who cares for your dog as I am! I think there are a few of us here. I'm glad she was ok!

Karin, I know people like that too and, I am ashamed to say, that we used to give our dogs corn cobs and beef bones on a regular basis. I still CANNOT believe we did that but, thankfully, the two we used to give them too are 1)deceased at 17 years old from natural causes and 2) still with me and healthy as can be at 9.5 years old!

My aunt goes beyond ignorance and into neglect. I live 1200 miles away from her and my mom refuses to do anything about it because it's her sister and I have no proof. I haven't seen the conditions of the current animals so, when I visit, I'll be sure to find a reason to go out there to see it for myself. It would be a long rant so I shan't go into it here.


----------

